# 200sx rear mods



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

does anyone know of any relatively cheap mods for the back of the 200 to make it look any less chunky? do stickers in the back windshield look good? thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I'd say ixnay on the stickers. WHat color SX and what kind of taillamps (the ones with the colored border or without).

Seth


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

ya please dont put any stickers on the 200. does your car have a oem spolier or not? IMO the 200 looks best with the OEM spolier.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

it's a black 200, the tail lights are stock so they just have the black order around them. the spoiler is stock too. any ideas? thanks again


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally,
I think thats a good look, black on black with black border tails. I wouldn't touch it. But there are alot of rear bumpers out there (however they make the rear look 'larger')

Seth


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

you could always shave the reverse lights, do you have window tint if not put a 3" black vynal(sticker)strip across the top of the back window it will make the roof line of the car look lower


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

yea my windows are tinted actually..do the clear taillight covers look good on the sx?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

hey what's up, i think clear tailights might cheapen the look of your nice car.

But just my opinion.

Just get a rear kit


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm... before you go out buying clear tails, you might want to see if they even exist... which they don't. So... my recommendation to you is to get yourself a can of red Krylon Stained Glass paint and come clearcoat and to make yourself some all-red tails. I did it on mine (sans clearcoat, unfortunately) and it looks great. Plus, it only costs about $5.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey mospeed where do U get the vinyl stickers at? I wanna put on the back window.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

do you guys know if the taillights on the altima fit on the 200? i think those might look pretty good. and as far as the clear covers, i'll try and find a site and put a link on here...they come in clear and smoke.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *do you guys know if the taillights on the altima fit on the 200? i think those might look pretty good. and as far as the clear covers, i'll try and find a site and put a link on here...they come in clear and smoke. *


nope, you'd have to do them custom


----------

